# is there a right lure color?



## Saw Player (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm pretty sure this has been covered somewhere. I couldn't find it.

Last year I spent a lot of time targeting LM. I might have caught a dozen all year because I fished just like I did when I was a kid. Throw it out, reel it in. And it seems like I caught more fish 15 years ago. HA! I never bothered to learn how to do things right. Last year I ended up getting frustrating and sticking to wading creeks and chasing smallies. 

I'm finally able to get out again this year and do some fishing, and I'm wondering what the best colors are. I've been reading a lot about Senkos so I think I'm gonna pick up some of those and learn how to use em. Just not too sure on the colors.

I've heard white for day in clear water, black for night or stained water. Is it as simple as this, or do the fishing stores sell 19 million other colors for a reason? I don't know what to buy, and with all the trouble I've been having catching anything in the first place, it's hard to go by trial and error. The colors never seemed to matter in a stream but when it comes to lakes, I'm completely lost. 

If you'd rather let me tag along on a trip than give advice on here (because typing is annoying) I would completely understand! haha! 

I appreciate any help.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

For worms, I like redshad and junebug and watermelon with black and red flakes. Tubes I like white, smoke, and green pumpkin. For crankbaits, I try to match the hatch, which is usually shad colors. Buzzbaits and Spinnerbaits I like white, black, and chartruse.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

as a general rule a good starting place in relatively clear water, is to just match the color of the lure to what its supposed to immitate. Soft plastics that you drag on the bottom, look like nightcrawlers, crawfish, darters,etc..
all of those things are dark natural colors, black, brown, green.

soft jerkbaits that you work in the middle of the water column can be brighter and more fish like, flashy, dark backs and lighter bellies.

Crankbaits look and move more like fish so choose either bluegill or shad patterns, based on what the fish eat in that body of water more often.
The exception being crawfish patterns if your scooting you crankbait along the bottom.

Topwaters alot of times are about creating contrast so the fish can easily see it. Use white bellied baits against dark colored skies. Dark baits against light colored overcast skies.

These are just a few guidelines that I start with. IM sure some will dissagree with me, but this is how I do it. And the fish agree with me most of the time.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

As far as senkos go, i've always used pumpkinseed and my goto color of watermelon flake. (or something like that.)


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

if i had one color for largemouth for the rest of my life it would be black, there is never a time when they wont hit some form of black plastic


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I love to throw crankbaits and have had luck on using the colors that represent the baitfish in the lake. Recently, I have been casting some wacky colors like green and blue, gold and silver, clown, purple and silver and have been catching fish on them too...about as good as the natural looking colors. It may be that the vibration and sound from the crankbaits are attracting the basses and they are reaction striking them. 

Spinnerbaits, I have more luck on a black, silver/black, and white with double willow blades.


----------



## LMRposeidon (May 8, 2007)

2 words, black and white. those are the only 2 colors u will ever need, mainly black, especially for senkos and tubes and stained water.


----------



## maniac1 (Nov 23, 2006)

It depends on the situation!
Black and or white alone has never done the job for me, however for some people it seems to work.
I like to have a selection of green, brown, black, white, smoke, etc.
If someone said color doesn't matter, then I would have to say that they are not trying anything but black and white! If color didn't matter then all the manufacturers would only make two colors! [Black and White]
Just my two cents!
James


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

My experience is that whatever color is the best this year can very well change next year and may be different at another lake. I used to do well on firetiger, then chrome, now this year gost seems the best at two different lakes. So this year I would say gost or white.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I used to carry soft plastics in every color imaginable. I now ONLY carry black Senkos. Keeping the lure in the water is the key to catching bass. I have never caught a bass while tying on a different color. Confidence is the key to keeping the lure in the water. I would suggest ONLY taking black Senkos, and gain some confidence with them.trust me they will catch fish!

Ive tried to simplify my crankbait selection as well, but I still use several colors to match the forage base/ water conditions. However, white is by far my #1 color for crankbaits.

So, I would echo the suggestion of LMRposeidon..in general, bass fishing is as simple as black & white. 


But, Im NOT giving-up my Roadkill Camo tubes, or sunfish crankbaits anytime soon! LOL


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I agree with all the previous advice, I would add that bright colors like chearturse, lime green etc. are trigger colors. They mostly used to induce a strike out of instinct. For example a cheartruse spinner bait with large willow leaf blade or tandom in clear water will catch alot of light creating flash combined with a bright color can induce a quick response strike, S


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

red shad has worked good for me on soft plastics white with cranks and spinneraits


----------



## Bass_turd (Jan 14, 2006)

To me it depends on water clarity. Clear water you want to look as natural as possible. In soft plastics you want something you can see light thru. Most of the forage that bass feed on blends in with their surroundings. In dark water you can use the darker colors because of the contrast but still want to look like the forage you are trying to imitate. Spinner baits this still holds true. Match the hatch is always the rule of thumb, but water clarity plays a big role in what color I will be using.


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Any color will work as long as its FIRETIGER. 

Seriously though, I do well on neutral an dark color plastics. I often match the watercolor. Good luck out there.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I like to use natural colors allthough I have caught fish on a bubblegum worm. My go to colors are green pumpkin and roadkill camo. These will work for large or smallmouth. Lake Erie smallies love a 3 1/2" roadkill camo tube on a drop shot rig but keep that to yourself!!


----------



## LOGGY (Sep 4, 2007)

Lately the red shad has been it for me at cc. I've had fairly good action with a red shad buzz early and spinner as the day goes on.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

last summer, i did very well on pearl white zeros in clear conditions, this year its changed, for me there liking dark worm colors, and dark color tubes for day action, early morning and late evening i have been slamming them with buzz baits and poppers and walking baits, color does play key and the lure u use plays a role too but being comfortable with what ur throwing and actually catching a fish on a lure ur not sure if it works or not is always key, once u find what the pattern is make a mental note it so u can apply it later. 

ex. here lately ive seen alot of craw shells on the banks of the rivers, the fish are endulged in soft craws, which would lead me to use baits with craw colors.


----------

